# Marriott Fairway Villas Week 34 Wanted (8/22 or 8/23 check in)



## NJVacation61 (Jul 21, 2015)

We are looking to rent a week at Marriott Fairway Villas in Galloway NJ for week 34, checking in either Saturday 8/22/15 or Sunday 8/23/15). If you have that week reserved and are looking to rent, please text or call 917-715-8437.


----------

